# Boot fit question



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends on the boot liner. I'm a 10.5. I bought Vans size 10 with my toes snug up against the end of the boot thinking it would pack out a lot and it didn't. Then I bought a Celsius size 10.5 with my toes just grazing the end of the boot and it packed out about half a size. I don't know anything about Burton liners but it's something you should take into consideration.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

The way I've always heard to buy boots was your toes should be touching the toe edge of the boot when standing straight up. When you push your shins into the front of the boot when entering an athletic, riding stance, your toes should pull away from the front of the boot. 

Personally, I like to buy my boots about a half-size smaller than what feels comfortable in the store to account for how much the boots will pack out from riding all the time. That's with Burton boots, so like Extremo said, other brands may not pack out the way Burton boots do.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

I would go with the snugger fit. If you haven't already done so, I would suggest trying on a size 8 boot. I think the advice, which I've heard on numerous occasions, that your toes should just be touching the end is bad. Last season I started off with size 10 Burton Ion. My toes were just touching the end. After putting in custom footbeds, my toes didn't touch the end, however to prevent heel lift, I had to put in j-bars and crank down laces to try and keep my heels from lifting, but ultimately it caused foot pain and I never could eliminate heel lift. This season, I tried a size 9 and they are much better. My toes were firmly against end of the boot with my custom footbeds. Very little foot pain. However, after several days on them, I'm thinking I should have tried on an 8.5.

Boots are only going to get pack out that is why I would suggest you go snug. So long as your toes aren't curling up to fit.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes as said, expect the boot to feel too tight in the shop. The liner will accommodate this wiggle room once they have a week or so, or have been heat moulded. My experience to date is that half or even a full size smaller than what feels right in the shop is probably what you're after. In the long run going as small as you can is a good thing. Even if the boot is borderline too small, a boot fitter can punch out any problem areas probably more easily than they could reduce the volume of a boot that's too big. One sensible check you can do is to remove the liner and put your sock less foot just in the shell. Bearing in mind how the liner will compress, this will give you a good idea of how well your foot fits the boot. With you toes against the end then, you don't want a large gap behind your heal, maybe 5-10mm??


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Slush Puppie said:


> Yes as said, expect the boot to feel too tight in the shop. The liner will accommodate this wiggle room once they have a week or so, or have been heat moulded. My experience to date is that half or even a full size smaller than what feels right in the shop is probably what you're after. In the long run going as small as you can is a good thing. Even if the boot is borderline too small, a boot fitter can punch out any problem areas probably more easily than they could reduce the volume of a boot that's too big. One sensible check you can do is to remove the liner and put your sock less foot just in the shell. Bearing in mind how the liner will compress, this will give you a good idea of how well your foot fits the boot. With you toes against the end then, you don't want a large gap behind your heal, maybe 5-10mm??


Honestly I've found shimming a boot that's too big to be the better option. Obviously you don't want a boot that's a size too large but if you're in between sizes the small amount a boot packs out can be corrected with boot fitting shims and custom foam. The one thing I hate about my size 10 Vans is they're tight and it cuts off circulation the way my 10.5 celsius don't.


----------



## caunyd (Jan 19, 2013)

When I tried on these Burton boots, I tried them on without socks. Should I be trying them on with socks? I feel that with socks on, I can't accurately tell how my foot fits into the boot, since I'm feeling the sock instead of the boot. 

With that in mind, would you still recommend the snugger fit?


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

As a beginner I think the tricky thing is that we don't really know how the boots are supposed to fit. You know they're supposed to be snug, with no pressure points, no heel lift, etc. but knowing that intellectually is different from experiencing how it actually _feels_. 

Personally I'd go with the smaller size, especially if you're getting softer boots. My husband has Burton Motos (size 9.5 - his street shoe size is 11) and in the store his toes were jammed up against the end but after 2-3 days they packed out heaps. The first couple of days he had to take the boots off during lunch and loosen them periodically but they fit perfectly now.

I sized down similarly to my husband (size 4 boot, 5-5.5 shoe) and in the store my boots felt snug but not painful. I'd worn them for about 20 minutes in store so I thought I was good to go, but they were excruciating when I wore them snowboarding. I got custom insoles to draw my foot back, heat moulding with toe-caps, plus they did something to the liner and the outside boot to remove a pressure point on my heel. Words can't express how different they are now - that first day I couldn't ride half an hour without pain and now I can do 8+ hours easy. But anyway my point is that if you do guess wrong there's a lot a good store can do to fix it. And then next time you'll know exactly how a properly-fitting boot feels.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

caunyd said:


> When I tried on these Burton boots, I tried them on without socks. Should I be trying them on with socks? I feel that with socks on, I can't accurately tell how my foot fits into the boot, since I'm feeling the sock instead of the boot.
> 
> With that in mind, would you still recommend the snugger fit?


Socks will not make the much difference, if any at all.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

The advice above about fitting your boots a half size to a full size smaller is the best way to go. Your typical snowboard boot will pack out a half size in 12 to 24 hours of use. So your initial tightness will get better. Heat molding speeds up the process if you can't wait it out. Over the lifetime of the boots they "could" pack out a full size before you're through with them. Also one more piece of advice make sure you wear your normal snowboard socks to try on boots and have BOTH your feet sized out. Not many if us have the exact foot size right to left. Make sure you fit your boots to your larger foot instead of your smaller. It will help a lot when it comes to comfort and overall fit. 

I wear an 11.5 sneaker size but in snowboard boots like Burton I wear a 10.5 and size down a full size. Your new boots may fit tight at first but in a few trips out they'll fit just right. Also the lasts on each companies boots are different, so do not assume that if you are 10.5 in burton you'll fit a 32 in 10.5. I run an 11 in 32 but smaller in Burton. Just touching the toe cap is fine, curling your toes to fit into a boot is bad. Good luck and try on lots of pairs before you decide. If they hurt in the shop after eight to ten hours in them it will be unbearable.


----------



## caunyd (Jan 19, 2013)

So I went riding in an 8.5 Burton boot. I rode for about 2 1/2 to 3 hours. I didn't seem to notice any discomfort while I was riding, but when I was walking back to my car to leave, I noticed some discomfort and possibly a little pain because it felt like the boot didn't have enough room for me to extend my toes, especially the big toe. I think the reason there was pain was that my 2nd toe was poking into my 3rd toe because they were pushed together.

It seems like a no brainer to go with the 9 then, but you all have said that boots will pack out usually a half size after some use, and that it's better to get the smaller size. So should I stick with the 8.5 and wait til it packs out/heat mold it? I only rode for 3 hours, and perhaps that's not enough time to pack out. Again I didn't notice this discomfort while riding, I only noticed it on the return trip to my car. With this is additional information, which size would you recommend?


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

caunyd said:


> So I went riding in an 8.5 Burton boot. I rode for about 2 1/2 to 3 hours. I didn't seem to notice any discomfort while I was riding, but when I was walking back to my car to leave, I noticed some discomfort and possibly a little pain because it felt like the boot didn't have enough room for me to extend my toes, especially the big toe. I think the reason there was pain was that my 2nd toe was poking into my 3rd toe because they were pushed together.
> 
> It seems like a no brainer to go with the 9 then, but you all have said that boots will pack out usually a half size after some use, and that it's better to get the smaller size. So should I stick with the 8.5 and wait til it packs out/heat mold it? I only rode for 3 hours, and perhaps that's not enough time to pack out. Again I didn't notice this discomfort while riding, I only noticed it on the return trip to my car. With this is additional information, which size would you recommend?


Yeah. Three hours probably isn't enough time to pack them out. I've had the same issue as you where I have some pain after riding. Though I haven't noticed it the last few times I've been riding.


----------



## caunyd (Jan 19, 2013)

smerdyakov, thanks for the advice. I'll take the 8.5 boots out a few more times to see how they feel.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

The buy smaller/boot will pack out advice didnt work for me.

My big toe isnt my longest toe (the one next to it is). After a day of riding that toe is in a lot of pain from being pushed up against the liner all day. 

right now im going to put some heel wedges in my boots to see if that fixes the issue. If not...new boots.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Wedges might help. If haven't already, you could try custom footbeds which, depending on your foot type, might prevent your feet from flexing to their full length because they are essentially flattened out.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

caunyd said:


> I have a boot fit question. I've been told that the ideal boot fit is when your big toe just grazes the toe cap. And the the initial fit should be very snug but your toes should be able to move freely.
> 
> I've tried on Burton boots at size 8.5 and 9. In the size 9 Burton boot, my toes just graze the toe cap, and it feels comfortable and my toes can move freely, but is this a problem? Because it doesn't feel snug or tight. At 8.5, the fit is snug. My toes are definitely up against the toe cap more, but my toes can move with a little more effort, just not as freely. Despite the snugness, I don't think it feels uncomfortable.
> 
> So which boot size is right for me?


Don't forget to:

Kick your heel into the back of the boot.
Get into an athletic stance and see how it feels.


----------



## caunyd (Jan 19, 2013)

jdang, I've already taken them out to ride, I didn't just try them on in the store. It felt ok for the 3 hours that I was riding, but when I started walking back to the car, my toes started hurting.


----------

